# Mirror Lake and Whitney....



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The sawsman and I had finally agreed on a place we haven't fished very much or not at all, it's been 30 odd years for me since I've been here....

Funny they call it Mirror Lake....










That guy...he's at it again, one after another....










We managed a few albino's here and there, a few small brooks and rainbows....nothing huge until later. Two poles out, one with a fly, one with a worm. Both lines would hit at the same time, causing some frustration. I had just slowed down to handle a 'hit' on the fly rod when my bait pole bent over....catch of the day..










Funny thing is....a gentlemen at the ramp claimed his son might have lost this same pole last year in August when his canoe capsized. He explained where and when and how deep the water was when his son rolled the canoe and lost all of his gear, what are the odds in this being the same fishing pole? I find out in a day or two.

Moved on to Whitney, it's kinda low.










This might be called a 50 fish day out of this place. The sawsman and I totally lost track of time and counting. 50 meaning, caught 25 and lost 25 more. These fish strike hard and fast, good fighters, a lot came out of the water several times.










This guy allowed me one shot with the camera...










Again Jas.....thanks for the good day and the lunch !! How did you know I like KFC ?? :shock:


----------



## trout bum (Oct 5, 2010)

Cool pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fishing guys! Whitney is one of my favorite spots to fish in the fall. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Another great day fishing with .45. This was the first time I've ever fished these places. This mornings reflection at Mirror was even more spectacular in person, one of the best I've seen.

Like was said, most of the fish were smaller, but the action was red hot! Like the eyes on this little non-pigmented fish..










I couldn't keep the tigers off of this wooly bugger.. they were smacking it within seconds of it hitting the water. It seemed like every time I looked over in .45's direction, his pole was bent over.










Fun times for sure. The KFC was decent, but the talk of good ribeyes on the way home made my mouth water.

Cool shot of that hawk! 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You lucky punks! haha Who fishes on weekdays.  I got out Monday and Thursday. Nice work fellas, Ive never fished those either.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great shot of Mirror! Those don't come along too often, so I'm glad you were there to capture it.

Sounds like a good day with plenty o' bendo.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I bet I know who ate the coleslaw! Good work you two! I'd like to make it out there with you guys one of these days. Looks like your fish finding skills are far superior to your rabbit finding ones!


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

The shot of Mirror is epic. Thanks for the report.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I bet I know who ate the coleslaw! Good work you two! I'd like to make it out there with you guys one of these days. Looks like your fish finding skills are far superior to your rabbit finding ones!


The coleslaw stayed home in the fridge. I didn't want to gross him out.. :roll:

Rabbits? what are those?


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Nothin' better than a bent rod.  -)O(- 

Thanks.


----------

